#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Undergrad in Computer Science in the US.

## Avantikasharma

Hey everyone,

I'm a student of Std. XII from Pune. I am interested in going to the US for an undergraduate Engineering Degree in Computer Science. Does anyone have any recommendations on colleges where I can apply?

Please let me know.

Thanks guys!

Avantika





  Similar Threads: Computer Science Computer Programming  Ebook PDF Download IIT undergrad fee hiked by 40,000 IIT undergrad fee hiked by 40,000 What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer? Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook PDF Download

----------


## akashmenon

Have you considered Shiv Nadar University? They have a campus in Noida and their current offerings have an undergraduate Engineering Degree in Computer Science. The best part is their affiliation with Carnegie Mellon University. You can complete your degree with them, through 2 years in India at the SNU Noida campus and the other 2 years at CMU. When you pass out you will be provided a degree by CMU itself. This way you will get an Internationally recognised degree with International placements too. That said, the fees are just around 75 lakhs which are much lesser than moving to the US for the whole course. You should give it a good thought before you decide. Best of luck!

----------

